#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات >  شكر

## elmolla

ليس لي مشاركة هنا بعد غياب غير الشكر والتقدير إلي ادمن الصفحة الذي اعاد الي المنتدي بعضنا الذي هاجر الصفحة ليس عمدا بل سهوا ً من جراء الاحداث المتلاحقة من حولنا فكل التقدير والاعزاز وكل الاشتياق والحب لاعضاء الجروب والعودة إلي التحاور مرة اخري

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أهلا وسهلا ومرحبا بحضرتك
نحن فى منتهى السعادة بعودة حضرتك إلينا من جديد
نرجو أن تستكتع معنا بأوقات طيبة ومفيدة
وأهلا بك بين أبناء مصر
 ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

أهلا وسهلا بيك من جديد نورت مكانك ونورتنا احنا كلنا سعداء بعودتك لينا 
 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

اهلا بك ومرحبا

وعودا حميدا ان شاء الله 


 :f:

----------

